# Should I get a transit van



## country_huck

I have had the thought of getting one on my mind for some time. I am currently running a 16 foot trailer, a dump trial let and one truck. 

We are growing and need to be able to quickly move to other jobs to either finish the final details as we get started on another or just to fit in a good second project in the mix of some of our larger ones. 

I have been to the dealership picked one out and am currently sitting on the credit app. All I need to do is send it in and it's mine. 

Those that have one is it a game changer?
How are some of you other guys running your tools and materials to different sites ect?

Basically I'm looking for opinion on the best way to move stuff around. I am quickly tiring of playing musical trailers.


----------



## Spencer

I am in a very similar thought process.

I've got a transit on my mind as well.

I haul around a 16' trailer also. Its fine when its parked on a job for long duration, but it kills you on little service jobs. Its a big inconvenience in those situations, though it is also nice to just leave it parked on big jobs, but then there is the issue of having all my tools 45 minutes from home.

Dropping $35k for a vehicle is a tough pill to swallow. I would also have to borrow money to buy one. I'd keep it under at a 3 year loan or less and try to pay it off early.

My current truck and trailer is all paid for. Not sure its worth that kind of money for the convenience but it may get to the point that its what I have to do. Sometimes dragging a 16' trailer around just doesn't work.


----------



## overanalyze

I keep eyeing them. Our van is setup just how I want...but it is older and will need replace soon. I see a 250 mid roof, long wb taking its place in the next 2 years. We also run a truck and have and 18' covered trailer. If I could only have one setup dedicated for work only I would do a transit.


----------



## Metro M & L

Auto sales have been strong for the last couple years but are starting to trail off. I think a better deal could be had in 12-18 months.


----------



## country_huck

Your probably right about consumer sales, don't seem to be to many rebates and such out there. 

Commercial sales is always a little different, there is not much wiggle room in that.


----------



## rrk

overanalyze said:


> I keep eyeing them. Our van is setup just how I want...but it is older and will need replace soon. I see a 250 mid roof, long wb taking its place in the next 2 years. We also run a truck and have and 18' covered trailer. If I could only have one setup dedicated for work only I would do a transit.


You will be sorry if you get a mid roof, it's great to be able to stand up inside



Ford has rebates right now $2150 and fairly large discounts on 2016 even some 2015s around. APR is .9% for 3 years

Unfortunately a few people I know are having issues with the Eco boost engines on them.


----------



## country_huck

I have a 350 high roof extended length picked out. It has the Eco boost and a few creature comforts but other than that it's bare. 

What's the issues with the Eco boost in them.


----------



## Metro M & L

Ive read in the past that the first two years of a vehicle run have the highest number of problems. Third year can be a sweet spot as they dial everything in before getting the bright idea to fix a bunch of stuff that isnt broken on later model years.


----------



## avenge

Metro M & L said:


> Ive read in the past that the first two years of a vehicle run have the highest number of problems. Third year can be a sweet spot as they dial everything in before getting the bright idea to fix a bunch of stuff that isnt broken on later model years.


I looked at them in 2014 when I bought a 2013 E250. $38,000 and I thought I know nothing about these, not even gas mileage, not enough feedback and I still have to outfit it.

The style still doesn't thrill me, be silly not to get a higher roof but the higher roof just makes me like the style even less. In the end it's all about function, gas mileage and reliability but I won't be serious about buying one for at least another year.


----------



## J L

About two months ago I switched from working out of my gmc 2500hd long bed with a topper to working out of a ram promaster 1500 136"wb high roof van. For what I do now, it is awesome. I'm actually sitting in the back right now on lunch break. 

There's a ton of space in these things and as carpenters we can build them out as we need. Turning radius is amazing too. 

One downside is towing is maxed at 5000lbs. So if you would be relying on it as your only tow vehicle, you may have issues. 

I couldn't swallow the $35k price tag for a new one so I picked up a 2015 with 18k miles for $20k. I'm quite happy with that. It is still under the factory warranty.


----------



## Metro M & L

J L said:


> About two months ago I switched from working out of my gmc 2500hd long bed with a topper to working out of a ram promaster 1500 136"wb high roof van. For what I do now, it is awesome. I'm actually sitting in the back right now on lunch break.
> 
> There's a ton of space in these things and as carpenters we can build them out as we need. Turning radius is amazing too.
> 
> One downside is towing is maxed at 5000lbs. So if you would be relying on it as your only tow vehicle, you may have issues.
> 
> I couldn't swallow the $35k price tag for a new one so I picked up a 2015 with 18k miles for $20k. I'm quite happy with that. It is still under the factory warranty.


Thats the price!


----------



## Spencer

Yeah, I'd take one for that money.


----------



## country_huck

I wish mine was that cheap?


----------



## rrk

country_huck said:


> I have a 350 high roof extended length picked out. It has the Eco boost and a few creature comforts but other than that it's bare.
> 
> What's the issues with the Eco boost in them.


Carbon buildup and oil cooler issues for turbos
Ford has no documented fix for carbon issue, warranty is only 3 years 
Similar to sprinter EGR problems where the solution is to drive it like you stole it, which actually works very well

They also leak water, rain water leaks in through the hood or cowl someplace and gets into fresh air intake for the cab. Leaks water in the ducts and on the floor.

The Transit body has been used in Europe for several years, the engine/trans is new. Ford seems reluctant to quickly fix the issues.

$20k? wow, is it stolen?


----------



## BeachCarpenter

Absolutely love mine. 350HD extended high roof. Mine has the powerstroke..smooth driving with great mileage..tons of space without pulling a trailer. Had it for 3 months with no complaints


----------



## country_huck

I have been back and forth with the ford dealership about a new one but they just won't get the point. 

I just found a used 2015 with 25k miles with the exact same specs I was looking for for 12k less than new so I think in going to try and jump on that.


----------



## BeachCarpenter

When I bought mine Ford had bonus upfit money.. I used it towards this fancy ramp then just pit the balance of the ramp on the loan..best move I made. Really makes it easy in and out all day long and allows for tools on wheels.


----------



## Spencer

BeachCarpenter said:


> Absolutely love mine. 350HD extended high roof. Mine has the powerstroke..smooth driving with great mileage..tons of space without pulling a trailer. Had it for 3 months with no complaints


How does the diesel compare vs the gasser on power? I definitely don't want to be driving around a pooch. I was wondering if there is any noticeable power difference from a getup and go perspective.


----------



## BeachCarpenter

Spencer said:


> How does the diesel compare vs the gasser on power? I definitely don't want to be driving around a pooch. I was wondering if there is any noticeable power difference from a getup and go perspective.


To be honest I haven't noticed either way.. It just drives. When I wanna go it does pretty good but I have heard people describe the eco boost as "fast".. I wouldn't call mine fast but I can get on the highway and merge just fine so wouldn't call it slow by any means either. I think the torque and hp are pretty close..the eco is rated slightly higher though. I always loved ford powerstrokes I had in the past which was one of my deciding factors. I also went diesel for longevity, resale/trade, and it was the only 350hd extended within like 5 hours of me. I don't think you can really go wrong with either the eco or the powerstoke. Both have plenty of power and get excellent mpg. The computer says im averaging 19.5 and thats mostly city


----------



## Golden view

I've heard the diesel feels plenty peppy. It has ~50% more power than the 3.7 up to 3000 rpm, while the gas can have more power if revved high. The Ecoboost is just all around quick, not van-like at all.


----------



## J L

Spencer said:


> How does the diesel compare vs the gasser on power? I definitely don't want to be driving around a pooch. I was wondering if there is any noticeable power difference from a getup and go perspective.


For the Promaster, the MPG numbers on the diesel are much better than the gas vans. I wish mine had the diesel but for $20k I took what was available.


----------



## rrk

A friend of mine went from a 08 Sprinter to a gas Promaster, his mileage now is 14-16 always hauling a lot of weight and he has a heavy foot. He was getting about 18 with the sprinter.

Everyone talks about the longevity of a diesel but it is the DEF tanks, DEF heaters, DPF filters, NOX sensors, oil cooler lines, turbo seals, EGR valves, high pressure pumps that go bad long before the actual engine.


----------



## BeachCarpenter

rrk said:


> A friend of mine went from a 08 Sprinter to a gas Promaster, his mileage now is 14-16 always hauling a lot of weight and he has a heavy foot. He was getting about 18 with the sprinter.
> 
> Everyone talks about the longevity of a diesel but it is the DEF tanks, DEF heaters, DPF filters, NOX sensors, oil cooler lines, turbo seals, EGR valves, high pressure pumps that go bad long before the actual engine.


Agreed..but you can still get good money out of a diesel that has 250k on it vs. a gas with 250k..


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

BeachCarpenter said:


> Agreed..but you can still get good money out of a diesel that has 250k on it vs. a gas with 250k..


Stupid money. 

Everything else still has 250k on it too.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

my dies sprinter goes through some stupid filter almost every year 300 - 1000 bucks every yr. 
yes resale is stupid on dies vrs gas.


----------



## BeachCarpenter

At that point I wont care if its stupid or smart..as long as its in my pocket 👍


----------



## rrk

I do not think you will find the same resale value on a 250k van vs a 250k pickup, the rest of the van will show a lot more wear.


----------



## BeachCarpenter

rrk said:


> I do not think you will find the same resale value on a 250k van vs a 250k pickup, the rest of the van will show a lot more wear.


Oh for sure..Im talking the same van in gas vs diesel


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

J L said:


> For the Promaster, the MPG numbers on the diesel are much better than the gas vans. I wish mine had the diesel but for $20k I took what was available.


you got any picks fitted out. If I remember you had a pick up with slider drawers which was pretty nice.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

i was just checking the used market on pro masters there is a boat load 1/year old out there. 

Is there any problems with these things? Interesting to see a good amount with less then 15k on them nicely priced.


----------



## Spencer

CITY DECKS INC said:


> i was just checking the used market on pro masters there is a boat load 1/year old out there.
> 
> Is there any problems with these things? Interesting to see a good amount with less then 15k on them nicely priced.


Gutter guy on the job site had a brand new one last week. I asked him how he liked it.

He liked it except for one thing. Its front wheel drive. He said all his weight is in the back and for that reason its sketchy driving it back behind a house to get closer to the work. Gets stuck easy due to weight in the rear and front wheel drive.

I assume it would have the same issues in snow.


----------



## Spencer

The way I see it on the transits, diesel is a no go. Can't recoup the cost and no real benefit in power.

The ecoboost gets good reviews for being every bit as peppy as the diesel if not more.

I'd want the 350 because I usually have to haul scaffolding to and from a new house for ceiling work. There doesn't seem to be much difference between the 250 vs 350. A little more rear suspension capacity and maybe a different tire, but thats about it.

I want extended to be able to carry longer boards. Having the extra space worries me because I'm afraid i'd just fill it up with more shelving and tools than I'd need. Being able to haul built ins, cabinets, or whatever would also be a plus for the extended model.

For a T350 high roof extended it looks like $36,500 and then you could get about $2k in rebates back. But I'd still have to put in a bulkhead and upfit it. Nice that they seem to come with backup cameras. I'd also want an electric start for winter warmup. Don't have a garage to park it in.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Spencer said:


> Gutter guy on the job site had a brand new one last week. I asked him how he liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> He liked it except for one thing. Its front wheel drive. He said all his weight is in the back and for that reason its sketchy driving it back behind a house to get closer to the work. Gets stuck easy due to weight in the rear and front wheel drive.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume it would have the same issues in snow.




You know if he had the 2500 or 3500? When one of my cube vans died that the route I'm going.


----------



## Spencer

NYgutterguy said:


> You know if he had the 2500 or 3500? When one of my cube vans died that the route I'm going.




I want to say the 3500 but it wasn't extended. If I remember right he specifically said that if he would have got extended it would have been enough that he would have had to register with DOT.


----------



## country_huck

I priced mine out for my area at 39k out the door. That with 4100 in rebates 

350 high roof extended
Eco boost
Cruise control
Tow package 
110 outlet (not needed just included)
Heavy duty alternator( again just included)

As I said before I just found a used one about 2 hrs away in Florida that has all the same features for about 10-12k less.


----------



## rrk

country_huck said:


> I priced mine out for my area at 39k out the door. That with 4100 in rebates
> 
> 350 high roof extended
> Eco boost
> Cruise control
> Tow package
> 110 outlet (not needed just included)
> Heavy duty alternator( again just included)
> 
> As I said before I just found a used one about 2 hrs away in Florida that has all the same features for about 10-12k less.


If you don't mind traveling there are some good deals out there, BUT make sure the vehicle is actually at the dealer. 2017s will be out in Sept, so they want to get rid of the 16s. Check out the transit forum, there are sometimes listings of great deals.

I would like one with dual side doors which is hard to find.


----------



## J L

CITY DECKS INC said:


> you got any picks fitted out. If I remember you had a pick up with slider drawers which was pretty nice.


Here are some in process pictures. I'm setting it up to be able to be converted from work van to weekender in less than 20 minutes. The back area holds stacks of systainers over the wheel wells. Those sys cart bases come out and cushions go on to make a seating area with a table in the middle. The seat backs then drop down to make the rear area a bed. :thumbup::whistling

I've got a 12v fridge set up that runs off of 2 deep cycle batteries that charge off of the alternator. I've got a simple hand pump sink and a port-a-potty tucked away underneath. I insulated the walls and ceilings and then covered with ply. I still need to make wall panels and headliner (1/4" ply, batting, vinyl). I added the rubber floor mat - which I highly recommend as nothing slides around anymore. I had a bulkhead but ended up removing it. I like being able to walk to the back without getting out. I'm going to end up making a 3 piece heavy duty fabric partition. 

Yesterday I cut a 14" hole in the roof  to install a Maxxair ventilation fan. Pretty sweet. It has a thermostat built in and once the van gets too hot, it kicks on to start blowing the hot air out. If it is open and starts raining, it senses the rain and closes automatically. I also got window deflectors so I can leave the front windows cracked open for the vent fan and I don't have to worry about the rain.

I got a portable A/C unit set up and I made an infill piece for the passenger window out of marine ply and cut a hole in it for the A/C to vent. I also added a shore power outlet connection.

I've got a 2000 watt xantrex pure sine wave inverter coming in this week. I'm hoping to be able to run the majority of my power tools from it as some vessels we can't use any saws on (nor on the dock next to the vessel) so I'd like to be able to cut out in the van and go back to the boat versus having to go all the way back to the shop to make a few cuts.


----------



## rrk

Spencer said:


> I want to say the 3500 but it wasn't extended. If I remember right he specifically said that if he would have got extended it would have been enough that he would have had to register with DOT.


Why they are not over 10k lbs? 9350 lbs


The promaster extended is 13'4" to bulkhead and another 39"? to engine housing. The guy I know who has one ( gas ) said its very fast and is thinking about getting another one this week. I did notice that the floor is only about 22" off the ground which I liked


----------



## rrk

J L said:


> Here are some in process pictures. I'm setting it up to be able to be converted from work van to weekender in less than 20 minutes. The back area holds stacks of systainers over the wheel wells. Those sys cart bases come out and cushions go on to make a seating area with a table in the middle. The seat backs then drop down to make the rear area a bed. :thumbup::whistling
> 
> I've got a 12v fridge set up that runs off of 2 deep cycle batteries that charge off of the alternator. I've got a simple hand pump sink and a port-a-potty tucked away underneath. I insulated the walls and ceilings and then covered with ply. I still need to make wall panels and headliner (1/4" ply, batting, vinyl). I added the rubber floor mat - which I highly recommend as nothing slides around anymore. I had a bulkhead but ended up removing it. I like being able to walk to the back without getting out. I'm going to end up making a 3 piece heavy duty fabric partition.
> 
> Yesterday I cut a 14" hole in the roof  to install a Maxxair ventilation fan. Pretty sweet. It has a thermostat built in and once the van gets too hot, it kicks on to start blowing the hot air out. If it is open and starts raining, it senses the rain and closes automatically. I also got window deflectors so I can leave the front windows cracked open for the vent fan and I don't have to worry about the rain.
> 
> I got a portable A/C unit set up and I made an infill piece for the passenger window out of marine ply and cut a hole in it for the A/C to vent. I also added a shore power outlet connection.
> 
> I've got a 2000 watt xantrex pure sine wave inverter coming in this week. I'm hoping to be able to run the majority of my power tools from it as some vessels we can't use any saws on (nor on the dock next to the vessel) so I'd like to be able to cut out in the van and go back to the boat versus having to go all the way back to the shop to make a few cuts.


Is the space over the cab useful or hard to access? I was surprised to see it sectioned off.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Looking like a boat...good job.


----------



## J L

rrk said:


> Is the space over the cab useful or hard to access? I was surprised to see it sectioned off.


I find it useful. It's about 2' deep and 1' tall with a plastic tray/liner. Right now I've just got odds and ends in there (moving blankets, drop cloths) but it's nice to have the extra space. A few times when I was hauling longer stuff (when the bulkhead was in place) I was able to fit them in by sticking them in this space over the cab and then letting them rest on a stack of systainers in the back.


----------



## Spencer

rrk said:


> Why they are not over 10k lbs? 9350 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The promaster extended is 13'4" to bulkhead and another 39"? to engine housing. The guy I know who has one ( gas ) said its very fast and is thinking about getting another one this week. I did notice that the floor is only about 22" off the ground which I liked




I haven't looked into this but I found this with a quick google search. I assume he knew what he was taking about but who knows. I'm not up on all these rules.


----------



## rrk

That is including a trailer


----------



## Spencer

I have no idea. Glad it's not an issue because I want a 350 extended or 3500 extended.


----------



## country_huck

So spencer when you going to pull the trigger


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> So spencer when you going to pull the trigger




Not sure. I try and give major decisions time. I've got a pretty good feeling that I'll continue with work flow being centered around being a trim sub. 

I won't have time to do anything anyways for at least two months so I'll keep thinking about it. 

$40k is a lot of money. Break it down to a monthly payment over three years and it doesn't look bad. But I still have to evaluate if the expense is necessary because I'm not going to sell the truck and also want to keep the trailer for remodel work. New construction had its down turns and it's important to be able to fall back on remodeling and more general work. 

I'd be inclined to look for something used in the $25k range but I don't think I'd be happy with a pro master and there just aren't transits to be had. 

A vehicle is a big part of my day. My jobs are usually 40-50 minutes away so I can easily spend 1-1/2 hrs on the road everyday. I want something I will be happy with for the long haul.


----------



## rrk

CITY DECKS INC said:


> i was just checking the used market on pro masters there is a boat load 1/year old out there.
> 
> Is there any problems with these things? Interesting to see a good amount with less then 15k on them nicely priced.


They were rentals


----------



## Spencer

I wondered the exact same thing. Saw some transits also with 10-30k miles and had to wonder why in the world someone would buy them new and sell them that quick. Rentals makes sense.

All 250's though. No 350 high roofs extended to be had.


----------



## alboston

Great thread. Been looking at Transits and Promasters for a long time


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

rentals..well that explains it.

I just posted my low top gas sprinter for sale on craigslist. I scaled back my production from 4-5 jobs to 1-2 and 3rd which is small usually add ons to existing customers. Our jobs are 95% of the time with 4-mile radius. my guys are local so they ride there bikes or catch a ride with me from the shop or just walk.
Hell I find myself leaving my truck at the job and just walk home or bring my city bike with a stop or two on the way for estimates to prospective customers. 
Interesting how the last 6months or has been turning to larger price tag jobs and less volume with nice amount of custom shop fabs that we'll just rent uhaul for the day at 25/bucks and crane it up. my tall sprinter is getting on my last nerve. For the last year it's needs all of these stupid lil filter for this filer for that. just pia servicing. 

I'm thinking of new ride in the next 12months. Maybe winter when I'll have time to buy and fit out. Also the 2017 will be out. Either way I'll p/u a used one. No need for new. Not worth the money. 

I like the shop fabs a lot. Built in kitchens and benches, big planters tree planters, pergolas for a cpl of yard jobs. Uhaul is 5/min walk from shop p/u box truck load / unload crane it install and out by lunch.


----------



## avenge

My 2013 E250 was an Enterprise van like new, 1 year old. Vans from Enterprise were the cleanest I found unlike some of the contractor vans that were extremely mistreated.

Rental companies do regular maintenance, not like someone I know that never changes oil in any of their cars.


----------



## going_commando

avenge said:


> My 2013 E250 was an Enterprise van like new, 1 year old. Vans from Enterprise were the cleanest I found unlike some of the contractor vans that were extremely mistreated.
> 
> Rental companies do regular maintenance, not like someone I know that never changes oil in any of their cars.


Thats what we have. Got a 2013 e-250 in 2014 with 12k miles for 22k. Power windows, locks, cloth seats, a/c, aux input on the stereo. Heck of a deal.


----------



## rrk

How come Chevy is not in the game with the taller commercial vans?


----------



## aaron_a

picked up a certified used high roof 250 transit earlier this year. Im super happy with it. 3.7 gas has plenty of power, no problems getting it up to speed on the highway with a full load in it. Still need to finish my shelving in it though.


----------



## country_huck

rrk said:


> How come Chevy is not in the game with the taller commercial vans?


They are definitely missing the boat by not getting in the game. 

They could easily have a sweet diesel option, they could also throw in there heavy duty v-8


----------



## aaron_a

mine was a used rental as well. 22k on the odometer, bought for 26k with extended warranty.


----------



## rrk

here are the sales incentives for new tranits, 15s 16s and 17s

http://www.ford.com/trucks/transitvanwagon/2015/incentives/


----------



## rrk

oops


----------



## avenge

going_commando said:


> Thats what we have. Got a 2013 e-250 in 2014 with 12k miles for 22k. Power windows, locks, cloth seats, a/c, aux input on the stereo. Heck of a deal.


I didn't have AC, power locks or windows on one of my vans, never again. I never keep the stock stereo, changed door speakers, added an amp with 10" speakers behind the seats.


----------



## Spencer

Anyone have good spots online or other ad sources to look for these mildly used transits?

Autotrader has jack didly in the way of T350 extended high roofs.


----------



## Railman

Both of mine E350 pass. window vans are 5.4 tritons. 1st one bought w/ 140k, driving daily with almost 240k, after about 3 years. It's taken a lot of milage off my big E350 box truck that gets 9mpg. The E350 window vans consistently get 15mpg. My milage is at mostly 75+ mph, only loaded one direction.
The first one van had issues with wandering. Acted like strong side wind, weather it was windy or not, even after all new ball joints, & alignment. I fixed it with a simple dimpling of the axle shaft on the top side so as to eliminate slop in the bearing fit. I also preloaded a bit above the Ford specs. The result is that after about 1.5 yrs of driving in all conditions....no more white knuckles! 
The transmisions in them are near bulleproof, the 5.4 can have plug issues, but to me that's not a deal breaker. There's a simple kit that has worked well for me. I've only needed the kits when after I had others change plugs for me. 

Back when gas was at $4 gal range, I was about to pull the trigger on the new Transit. As cheap as gas is now, the math don't add up. They don't appear to get much better than I'm getting now. Diesels aren't an option.
My last purchased e350 ext is also a window van, but has the pop top. It's been in use, but not extensively to date.
I'm on my 4th Triton, & really like their power charachteristics, & aside from the blown plugs, they are incredibly dependable.


----------



## 91782

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I'm not that old.


So you say. Doesn't stop you from sounding like a crotchety 80 year old with partial bowel blockage sometimes tho.

Just saying....

I wouldn;'t mind a longer one of this style - def don't want to look like the Twin Pines guy "Oh look, here comes Milky the Clown!"


----------



## 91782

SmallTownGuy said:


> So you say. Doesn't stop you from sounding like a crotchety 80 year old with partial bowel blockage sometimes tho.
> 
> Just saying....
> 
> I wouldn;'t mind a longer one of this style - def don't want to look like the Twin Pines guy "Oh look, here comes Milky the Clown!"


Best part, is with the engine forward, the cab is roomier.


----------



## rrk

Railman said:


> I have 2.


transits?


----------



## rrk

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I dive by one that I really want at least once a week. Beautiful faded out paint on a perfect aluminum body.
> 
> It's really hard to kill one.


Not really, I used to work for a delivery company when I was in high school. We used aluminum body trucks the body mounts would fatigue from the body roll. 

The body would be loose of the frame and sometimes just squat down getting caught on the steering column and the top of the trans. The gear stick was 3' long and as the trans got worn the lever would be all over the place.

Some times it could be quite difficult to stay on the vinyl seat and not fall out the open door on some turns. Had to hold on the steering wheel to save your self, which would create more problems.


----------



## Spencer

Railman said:


> Both of mine E350 pass. window vans are 5.4 tritons. 1st one bought w/ 140k, driving daily with almost 240k, after about 3 years. It's taken a lot of milage off my big E350 box truck that gets 9mpg. The E350 window vans consistently get 15mpg. My milage is at mostly 75+ mph, only loaded one direction.
> The first one van had issues with wandering. Acted like strong side wind, weather it was windy or not, even after all new ball joints, & alignment. I fixed it with a simple dimpling of the axle shaft on the top side so as to eliminate slop in the bearing fit. I also preloaded a bit above the Ford specs. The result is that after about 1.5 yrs of driving in all conditions....no more white knuckles!
> The transmisions in them are near bulleproof, the 5.4 can have plug issues, but to me that's not a deal breaker. There's a simple kit that has worked well for me. I've only needed the kits when after I had others change plugs for me.
> 
> Back when gas was at $4 gal range, I was about to pull the trigger on the new Transit. As cheap as gas is now, the math don't add up. They don't appear to get much better than I'm getting now. Diesels aren't an option.
> My last purchased e350 ext is also a window van, but has the pop top. It's been in use, but not extensively to date.
> I'm on my 4th Triton, & really like their power charachteristics, & aside from the blown plugs, they are incredibly dependable.




I love the 5.4 also. Had it in my E350 that I sold. I have one in my F250 now. Love it though I wouldn't mind to have the power of a diesel when I'm pulling. 

Have you had any issues with the long tail end on the transit?


----------



## Railman

rrk said:


> transits?


My bad....
I read the question as e350. I don't have a Transit.


----------



## country_huck

Where is beach carpenter we need to pick his brain about his van lol.


----------



## BeachCarpenter

country_huck said:


> Where is beach carpenter we need to pick his brain about his van lol.


Camping in TN 👍

But to answer the question..nope haven't had any problems with it hitting bottom. I even pull around back of the jobs Im on now and it has done just fine driving in the dirt/sand. I have not had to enter or exit any steep angles that are out of the ordinary but my normal daily travels I havent even really though about it cause it hasnt happened yet. 

If you have a steep driveway or something you encounter daily then maybe you would want to test drive one over it first. Otherwise I dont think its really an issue


----------



## BeachCarpenter

I dont think I would even think about giving up the extra room for the occasional steep grade.. Youll use the extra 18" everyday


----------



## country_huck

I am glad to hear that, I guess I will sign the papers next week and get my new transit on its way.


----------



## rrk

country_huck said:


> I am glad to hear that, I guess I will sign the papers next week and get my new transit on its way.


A 2017? orders on 16s have stopped
Many good deals on 16s even 15s


----------



## country_huck

Local dealer found me a 2016 350 high roof extended with the Eco boost, tow package, back up camera and cruise control. Only one in a 600 mile radius


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> Local dealer found me a 2016 350 high roof extended with the Eco boost, tow package, back up camera and cruise control. Only one in a 600 mile radius




What kind of coin are we looking at?


----------



## country_huck

39k out the door

a bit more than I was wanting to spend but the 3k saving for a smaller van I don't think is worth it.


----------



## rrk

Spencer said:


> What kind of coin are we looking at?


Coin?

There is one near me for $40k list is $46k


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> 39k out the door
> 
> a bit more than I was wanting to spend but the 3k saving for a smaller van I don't think is worth it.




I agree. Spending that much money you should get something you're going to be happy with. Shame to spend $35k plus on a vehicle and wish you had done something different. 

Does the 39k include sales tax?


----------



## country_huck

Spencer said:


> country_huck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 39k out the door
> 
> a bit more than I was wanting to spend but the 3k saving for a smaller van I don't think is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Spending that much money you should get something you're going to be happy with. Shame to spend $35k plus on a vehicle and wish you had done something different.
> 
> Does the 39k include sales tax?
Click to expand...

39k includes tax, there was 4100 in rebates


----------



## rrk

Yes lots of incentives, 17s will be on lots in a month and a half


----------



## m1911

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think these are way more classy.


And more in my price range...:whistling


----------



## rrk

Advantage Outfitters has some really nice items if you are planning to buy instead of build

http://advantageoutfitters.com/


----------



## country_huck

The only thing I plan on buying is the bulkhead. They want way to much money for shelving. Some neat ideas and even some very practical solutions.


----------



## J L

Do they not offer a factory bulkhead option? Or can the dealer not install one? My promaster came with a factory bulkhead and I really liked it even though I ended up removing it. It was metal on the cargo side and then insulated and covered with the same stuff they used on the rest of the interior. I couldn't hear anything back there! What I like more is the ability to walk from the drivers seat into the cargo area and to be able to look back and see what's rattling. :laughing:


----------



## aaron_a

The new metal ones are surprisingly quiet. I got an Adrian steel one that I'm pretty happy with. All the sections have foam rubber gaskets which really helps keep the noise down. I opted for a non operable one because I had originally planned to build drawer storage on the floor.

I almost bought one that was fully racked out, but I think my shelving I built out is more efficient for my needs than an off the shelf kit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## country_huck

I don't think there is a ford factory option, I do know they are selling the Adrian steel as an up fitter option.

I looked at one that had a basic shelf set up and a bulkhead. The sales guy told me it was a 5k upgrade. I said no thank you from looking around they are getting a good 60-80% mark up on that stuff over retail. 

I figure I will be all in with shelving and bulk head for about a 1000. I will probably have another 500-1000 in storage boxes and accessories. And another 2000 to duplicate tools to have two fully functiong outfits.


----------



## country_huck

Apparently they don't know what an extended length van is. I'm not to happy !!!


----------



## rrk

uh oh, that is far from extended. 28" too short


----------



## rrk

i can get that for 35 here


----------



## Spencer

That sucks. Hope the paperwork says extended.


----------



## aaron_a

Oof, that's gotta be frustrating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

And car dealers wonder why people don't like them


----------



## rrk

SectorSecurity said:


> And car dealers wonder why people don't like them


You tell them exactly what you want they nod and say yes, then they do what ever THEY want and act surprised when you say that is not what I wanted. Happened to me this week, wasted almost 2 hours.


----------



## country_huck

Well I didn't sign paper work on that van, but they did send a driver and stroke a check to another dealer for it. They are stuck with that one lol 

The bad news being late in the year finding what I want is proving difficult. 

There are three extended Eco boost vans within 600 miles but all have a passenger seat delete. Ford wants 4K to install one. 

There is two more but they are loaded to the max with options and want almost 50k for them

The dealer has one on the lot but has the diesel however they are willing to sell It to me at a steal for my troubles. I am not sure if I want one and if it will be enough motor. 

If I order one there is a 99% chance that it will turn into a 2017 model and I won't have it till November time frame. 

I know one of you guys have the diesel and we may have discussed it but how do you like it, does it seem to have enough power, and what kind of weight do you think it can tow.


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> Well I didn't sign paper work on that van, but they did send a driver and stroke a check to another dealer for it. They are stuck with that one lol
> 
> The bad news being late in the year finding what I want is proving difficult.
> 
> There are three extended Eco boost vans within 600 miles but all have a passenger seat delete. Ford wants 4K to install one.
> 
> There is two more but they are loaded to the max with options and want almost 50k for them
> 
> The dealer has one on the lot but has the diesel however they are willing to sell It to me at a steal for my troubles. I am not sure if I want one and if it will be enough motor.
> 
> If I order one there is a 99% chance that it will turn into a 2017 model and I won't have it till November time frame.
> 
> I know one of you guys have the diesel and we may have discussed it but how do you like it, does it seem to have enough power, and what kind of weight do you think it can tow.




There is a '15 diesel about 15 minutes from me. I started to consider it. 

Get in the transit forums and start reading it will likely change your mind. Sure...diesels are great when they are working, but they have put so much complicated crap on them that the likelihood that you'll be out of commission for maintenance and repairs is almost a sure thing. 

I can't afford to have a vehicle down often from a time loss, money loss, schedule screw up perspective.


----------



## rrk

Spencer said:


> There is a '15 diesel about 15 minutes from me. I started to consider it.
> 
> Get in the transit forums and start reading it will likely change your mind. Sure...diesels are great when they are working, but they have put so much complicated crap on them that the likelihood that you'll be out of commission for maintenance and repairs is almost a sure thing.
> 
> I can't afford to have a vehicle down often from a time loss, money loss, schedule screw up perspective.


Later next week I can say more, but I am going through this right now. So far I have lost a week.


----------



## Spencer

Keep us posted. Lots of good insight in this thread so far.


----------



## rrk

country_huck said:


> Well I didn't sign paper work on that van, but they did send a driver and stroke a check to another dealer for it. They are stuck with that one lol
> 
> The bad news being late in the year finding what I want is proving difficult.
> 
> There are three extended Eco boost vans within 600 miles but all have a passenger seat delete. Ford wants 4K to install one.
> 
> There is two more but they are loaded to the max with options and want almost 50k for them
> 
> The dealer has one on the lot but has the diesel however they are willing to sell It to me at a steal for my troubles. I am not sure if I want one and if it will be enough motor.
> 
> If I order one there is a 99% chance that it will turn into a 2017 model and I won't have it till November time frame.
> 
> I know one of you guys have the diesel and we may have discussed it but how do you like it, does it seem to have enough power, and what kind of weight do you think it can tow.


Ford stopped 2016 orders at the end of May I was told. 2017s ordered now might be here by Thanksgiving. Dealer preorders for lot stock come first.


----------



## Spencer

rrk said:


> Ford stopped 2016 orders at the end of May I was told. 2017s ordered now might be here by Thanksgiving. Dealer preorders for lot stock come first.




Is there much of a price difference between '16s on the lot vs preordering a '17 that you've found?


----------



## country_huck

Spencer said:


> rrk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ford stopped 2016 orders at the end of May I was told. 2017s ordered now might be here by Thanksgiving. Dealer preorders for lot stock come first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there much of a price difference between '16s on the lot vs preordering a '17 that you've found?
Click to expand...


Just went thru this today, about 6k higher. You loose all dealer/factory incentives and with this type of vehicle there isn't much playroom. However when you take delivery and available incentives at that time will apply.


----------



## country_huck

Ok here is my review of the 3.2l diesel. 


It sucks!!! It is a whimp and even at the great price they were offering for it, there was no way in hell. 

The eco boost is the way to go! Plenty of power and plenty of torque.


----------



## rrk

country_huck said:


> Just went thru this today, about 6k higher. You loose all dealer/factory incentives and with this type of vehicle there isn't much playroom. However when you take delivery and available incentives at that time will apply.


plus they can't tell you when you will actually get it


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> Thinking about getting this one and just making my own hole for longer material. It's a little more expensive than others but looks like it's the most sealed off from the cargo area
> 
> 
> https://www.inlad.com/sortimo-by-kn...n-for-ford-transit-sbk-va-bulk-ft?page_id=872




Just made a discovery on the transit USA forum. This month they are supposedly releasing that bulkhead with a sliding door. 

That would be a winner.


----------



## country_huck

O heck ya, that's the one I'm getting. 

We found one that has a passanger seat and isn't loaded to the hilt with options. Keeping my fingers crossed that the dealer that has it will let it go.


----------



## BeachCarpenter

Man you guys must drive with your foot down all the time. I dont think the diesel is a dog at all.. It goes pretty well.. I always wonder if the eco can handle being loaded down like a diesel will? Sure the eco flys when empty but will it once there is 3k in it and towing 5k?.. Im not criticizing the eco Im just curious...theres a reason most load carrying trucks are diesel..right? The torque and hp are close in both the the eco slightly higher but as far as I understood the turbos on eco would be working overtime with loads.. With all this being said I was open to either but the diesel was the only 350HD anywhere near me and I ended up with a great deal.. So far so good

Just my input..trying to help the cause.


----------



## BeachCarpenter

Now ya got me thinking.. I gotta find my window sticker..was there a gear ratio option? Maybe my 350hd with dual rear wheels has a different ratio? I dont know.. Maybe thats why I dont think its that bad.. Or I drive like an old woman.. Either way I get great fuel mileage 👍


----------



## J L

BeachCarpenter said:


> Now ya got me thinking.. I gotta find my window sticker..was there a gear ratio option? Maybe my 350hd with dual rear wheels has a different ratio? I dont know.. Maybe thats why I dont think its that bad.. Or I drive like an old woman.. Either way I get great fuel mileage 👍


These vans aren't racing vehicles. :whistling:laughing: I've been known to be a little slow in mine especially around turns. I hate the thud of some unknown object in the back that you forgot to strap in falling over :laughing:


----------



## country_huck

You probably have the 3.73 rear end if you are still getting decent gas mileage. They do have a 4:10 option but that's almost a custom order thing for the diesel. 

All I know is I drove the same van with the same rear end, one being the diesel and one being the Eco boost and there was absolutely no comparisons the Eco has more torque and the extra horsepower is noticed all across the board.


----------



## rrk

J L said:


> These vans aren't racing vehicles. :whistling:laughing: I've been known to be a little slow in mine especially around turns. I hate the thud of some unknown object in the back that you forgot to strap in falling over :laughing:


Same here, I hate that sound of something falling over.

Newer smaller diesels from what I was told are designed for better fuel economy not raw power. There is no way they will last for 4-500k miles like some of the older cast iron block diesels will. The emissions parts that will go bad are very costly also


----------



## aaron_a

country_huck said:


> You probably have the 3.73 rear end if you are still getting decent gas mileage. They do have a 4:10 option but that's almost a custom order thing for the diesel.
> 
> All I know is I drove the same van with the same rear end, one being the diesel and one being the Eco boost and there was absolutely no comparisons the Eco has more torque and the extra horsepower is noticed all across the board.




I have the 4:10 in my 3.7 gasser. Plenty of power for what I need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## country_huck

aaron_a said:


> country_huck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably have the 3.73 rear end if you are still getting decent gas mileage. They do have a 4:10 option but that's almost a custom order thing for the diesel.
> 
> All I know is I drove the same van with the same rear end, one being the diesel and one being the Eco boost and there was absolutely no comparisons the Eco has more torque and the extra horsepower is noticed all across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 4:10 in my 3.7 gasser. Plenty of power for what I need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's the stock option, I was curious how that combination would work. I never drive that set up.


----------



## Spencer

aaron_a said:


> I have the 4:10 in my 3.7 gasser. Plenty of power for what I need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had the 5.4L V8 in a 2008 E350 van and a 2008 F250 truck. The van had the 3.73 and the truck has the 4.10. Even with the van loaded down the van always felt way more peppy and peddle responsive to me. 

I'm under the impression that the 4.10 is better suited for towing. The van got better gas mileage. With the truck I'm lucky to sneak up on 11 mpg but I have larger knobby tires on it that don't help.


----------



## aaron_a

Spencer said:


> I have had the 5.4L V8 in a 2008 E350 van and a 2008 F250 truck. The van had the 3.73 and the truck has the 4.10. Even with the van loaded down the van always felt way more peppy and peddle responsive to me.
> 
> I'm under the impression that the 4.10 is better suited for towing. The van got better gas mileage. With the truck I'm lucky to sneak up on 11 mpg but I have larger knobby tires on it that don't help.


my 09 f150 has the 4.6 v8 with the 3.73. The van feels way more peppy. My 01 e250 had the 5.4 but I don't remember what rear end was on it, felt pretty zippy too. I think the electronic throttle in the f150 is just weird though.


----------



## aaron_a

country_huck said:


> That's the stock option, I was curious how that combination would work. I never drive that set up.


I dont tow, but I put 12 bags of concrete, a bunch of pt framing lumber and all my tools and took it up this street with no issues. great on the highway too. Fuel economy could stand to be a bit better though

http://www.frontiernet.net/~rochballparks2/towns/rialto.htm


----------



## Spencer

Well, I went shopping today. 

Test drove a high roof extended diesel as well as the ecoboost. The diesel was close so I figured what the heck.

I'm was very impressed with the ecoboost. I'm sold on that motor.

There is a dealer 40 min from me that has three T350 high roof extended. Pretty much exact same configuration. All are pretty decked out.

MSRP $44,616. 

2650 incentive cash back
$1000 upfitter credit

With the really nice bulkhead with sliding door that we were talking about earlier it would be $40,510 plus tax brings it to $43,766.

Crap load of money. Not sure what I think about it. Damn they are sweet though.

This is what I'm looking at.

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=46733&endYear=2017&modelCode1=FORDTRN350&showcaseOwnerId=67414707&makeCode1=FORD&startYear=1981&firstRecord=0&searchRadius=25&maxPrice=45000&showcaseListingId=416726978&mmt=[FORD[FORDTRN350[]][]]&listingId=427660730&Log=0


----------



## Spencer

rrk said:


> A 2017? orders on 16s have stopped
> Many good deals on 16s even 15s


Are you waiting for a 2017? The dealer I went to today said he'd have them on the lot September-October.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

The taller the gear ratio, the better fuel economy (3.73) the shorter the gears (4.11) the better they are for towing. 
With new 6 speed transmissions, one can get away with a short gear for all around towing and performance. 

The old 12v Cummins trucks were running 3.53, great for economy and towing with that engine, my 78 dually has a 3 speed auto with 3.73's great combo for that truck. 

If wasn't planning on towing much, or anything, I would opt for taller gears.


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The taller the gear ratio, the better fuel economy (3.73) the shorter the gears (4.11) the better they are for towing.
> With new 6 speed transmissions, one can get away with a short gear for all around towing and performance.
> 
> The old 12v Cummins trucks were running 3.53, great for economy and towing with that engine, my 78 dually has a 3 speed auto with 3.73's great combo for that truck.
> 
> If wasn't planning on towing much, or anything, I would opt for taller gears.


My 1990 7.3 3 speed is slow as balls. Redlining I'm looking at 60-63 mph. Can't remember the gear ratio but I swear I wont do it again. Picks up peppy but Im pretty sure a dog outran me after a mile:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> My 1990 7.3 3 speed is slow as balls. Redlining I'm looking at 60-63 mph. Can't remember the gear ratio but I swear I wont do it again. Picks up peppy but Im pretty sure a dog outran me after a mile:laughing:


Probably a C6 3 speed auto? 

I had one, it would hardly run 65 on the freeway. 

Bad combo with a low revving engine, 3 speed a low gearing.


----------



## country_huck

I know what you mean I was hoping to be out for the mid 30's but here I am looking at another van that is actually what I want for 42 out the door. 

At worst I feel that I will be 500 dollars more efficient a month at best I figure I can add on average of 3-5 grand profit a month at this point. Plus I will be staged to start running two crews full time


----------



## country_huck

So you getting one spencer?


----------



## country_huck

I had the dealer handle it, far easier that way. Ford has a certain way that things need to be submitted in order for them to pay I am handling the install but that damn partition was almost 1250 dollars.


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> I had the dealer handle it, far easier that way. Ford has a certain way that things need to be submitted in order for them to pay I am handling the install but that damn partition was almost 1250 dollars.


Yeah, dealer ball parked me $1500 installed. I looked at the instructions and I think my time is better spent nailing up wood, so I'll probably let them handle it.

I think the partition is worth the money. Seals and separates like nothing else I've seen.

Emailed the sales guy tonight about a remote starter also. I can't put the thing in the garage so I'm gonna want to be able to let her warm up.


----------



## country_huck

I didn't even ask about install, everything I asked about was way over the top. I hope it's a straight forward install lol


----------



## BeachCarpenter

As a suggestion from experience and using it for a few months now.. I highly recommend the ramp I have. It wasnt cheap..but I used my ford upfit towards it and then just financed in the balance. It is so nice to just wheel my setups in and out.. Dolly with toughboxes etc. 
And spencer I saw somewhere on here that your using the sysrolls.. It really makes your transit like a driving trailer.. My setup/teardown times are so much faster now..


----------



## country_huck

I have been thinking of adding a ramp, I don't want one that's attached like yours I don't think any way. Seems like it would be in the way a lot of the times.


----------



## BeachCarpenter

It comes off in a couple min and will stand on its own.. Only weighs about 100 lbs.. They also have one that swings open.. But I was worried about the same thing and honestly haven't been an issue..any time the rear door is open the ramp is down put of the way.. Im to the point now where I wouldnt be without one... Van 2(used sprinter) comming soon and I will be installing one right away


----------



## J L

Spencer said:


> If anyone is interested here is a installation instructions link to the sortimo partition with sliding door. The guide has some good pics.
> 
> Thing looks slick. Haven't seen anything that would seal up the cab and still have a door like this.
> 
> https://www.inlad.com/filebin/Installation_Instructions/SBK-VA-BULK-RP-D.pdf


That does look slick but it kills cargo space. Looks like you'll lose about 10" of floor space versus the promaster factory bulkhead.


----------



## Spencer

J L said:


> That does look slick but it kills cargo space. Looks like you'll lose about 10" of floor space versus the promaster factory bulkhead.


hmmm...looked at a couple pics of side view. Looks like it would take up a few inches more space but 10"??? What pic are you seeing that makes you say that?


----------



## J L

Spencer said:


> hmmm...looked at a couple pics of side view. Looks like it would take up a few inches more space but 10"??? What pic are you seeing that makes you say that?


Number 2.25 in the link you posted. The factory partition that came with mine followed the contour of the seat and secured to where the floor steps up (shown in the same image 2.25). It really maximized the cargo space but it would have made it a PITA to cut a door into so I just took it out. This one mounts plumb down from the top mounts which makes sense but it kills about 10" of cargo space. 

If you're looking at the long wheel base extended version then it may not be an issue. I've got a shorter wheel base and wouldn't want to give up the room.


----------



## rrk

J L said:


> Number 2.25 in the link you posted. The factory partition that came with mine followed the contour of the seat and secured to where the floor steps up (shown in the same image 2.25). It really maximized the cargo space but it would have made it a PITA to cut a door into so I just took it out. This one mounts plumb down from the top mounts which makes sense but it kills about 10" of cargo space.
> 
> If you're looking at the long wheel base extended version then it may not be an issue. I've got a shorter wheel base and wouldn't want to give up the room.


i think advantage outfitters has a brochure showing how much space they use up. It is more than you think, 10 seems about right. 2" behind headrest plumb down


----------



## Spencer

Dealer called me back this morning about the sortimo partition. 

He had ball parked me $1500 installed previously. 

He got the number from the vendor. $1000 installed. That doesn't happen very often. 

At this point I think that sealing off the can well while also having an access door trump the space issue. 

He also said that ford offers a remote start option but he didn't think he'd be able to locate a '16. He said his tech would not even install them anymore for various reasons. He's been straight up so far so I'm gonna take his word for it.


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> Well tomorrow is the day, wife and I are taking a 5hr drive to north Mississippi to pick up the van. Got sick of dealing with the local dealer and just went and found my own damn van. Got a great price on it.
> 
> I ordered that sortimo partition with the sliding door with my ford money and they will be drop shipping to my house.


Well...you still on the road or what?


----------



## country_huck

Yes I just got home after a long!! Day on the road. I have been trying to upload pics but no such luck I will try again tomorrow


----------



## country_huck

I can't for the life of me get a photo to upload, keeps failing

Spence I saw your profile on Facebook. I just did a job for a customer who lives in bluffton 

Do you know a Rick and Pam Myers


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> I can't for the life of me get a photo to upload, keeps failing
> 
> Spence I saw your profile on Facebook. I just did a job for a customer who lives in bluffton
> 
> Do you know a Rick and Pam Myers




I know some Meyers but I can't say they ring a bell. Small world. Lol

You using tapatalk app?


----------



## country_huck

No not using tap talk. I usually use the mobile browser function. 

Myers was the states attorney, had his own practice and a title company. Lives in a big old barn, and now have a small goat farm.


----------



## country_huck

I give up


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> I give up




If you have a smart phone just download tapatalk, sign in. Posting pics is a piece of cake.


----------



## rrk

country_huck said:


> I have been thinking of adding a ramp, I don't want one that's attached like yours I don't think any way. Seems like it would be in the way a lot of the times.


I have a ramp from Harbor Freight, all aluminum, used it quite a few times. I dont always leave it in the truck. I got it on sale $99

http://www.harborfreight.com/1200-lb-capacity-convertible-aluminum-loading-ramp-94057.html


----------



## rrk

country_huck said:


> I give up


now I don't feel bad, I forgot how to upload pics also :laughing:


----------



## J L

country_huck said:


> I give up


Sometimes newer smart phones take high quality pictures that are larger than you're allowed to upload. I run into that sometimes and end up resizing them on my computer and then uploading them. Yes, it's annoying.


----------



## Spencer

J L said:


> Sometimes newer smart phones take high quality pictures that are larger than you're allowed to upload. I run into that sometimes and end up resizing them on my computer and then uploading them. Yes, it's annoying.



For me tapatalk automatically asks what file size I want to resize to every time I upload a pic.


----------



## J L

Spencer said:


> For me tapatalk automatically asks what file size I want to resize to every time I upload a pic.


Crazy, I normally use tapatalk and I've never been asked


----------



## Spencer

J L said:


> Crazy, I normally use tapatalk and I've never been asked




Give updating the app a try. It didn't used to ask me either but a while back I had to reinstall and now it does. But even with the older version I never had trouble. 

My phone is an iPhone 6 that is a year and a half old so you may indeed have a tech issue with a newer phone. I'm no techy.


----------



## country_huck

rrk said:


> country_huck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking of adding a ramp, I don't want one that's attached like yours I don't think any way. Seems like it would be in the way a lot of the times.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a ramp from Harbor Freight, all aluminum, used it quite a few times. I dont always leave it in the truck. I got it on sale $99
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/1200-lb-capacity-convertible-aluminum-loading-ramp-94057.html
Click to expand...

Yeah that's what I was thinking about


----------



## country_huck

Well there we go, I got the proof lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> Well there we go, I got the proof lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thing of beauty right there man! Looks nice!

Let the outfitting begin...


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tapatalk works well for using the forum. You'll notice that there is a "participated" tab. Its very convenient for keeping up with the threads you have said something in, that way you don't have to keep going over the whole forum. 

When a new post happens in a participated thread it will be at the top. Pulling the list downward will make it refresh which is nice if there is an ongoing discussion and you want to check back and see if anyone has added anything.


----------



## J L

Spencer said:


> Give updating the app a try. It didn't used to ask me either but a while back I had to reinstall and now it does. But even with the older version I never had trouble.
> 
> My phone is an iPhone 6 that is a year and a half old so you may indeed have a tech issue with a newer phone. I'm no techy.


You're probably right but I hate app updates as more often then not the app gets worse. I think I have 34 app updates and a phone software update waiting for me...


----------



## Spencer

Same here. I never update. But I'd be lost if I didn't have an easy way to upload pics to CT.


----------



## country_huck

Spencer said:


> country_huck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there we go, I got the proof lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thing of beauty right there man! Looks nice!
> 
> Let the outfitting begin...[/QUOTE
> 
> That will be an ordeal in its self, I don't want it set up like a site trailer, I want it to be set up for trim, cabinets, as well as the final touches on jobs.
> 
> The other side of he coin is I want it to be able to break off the larger jobs and do some smaller work, I need that portion to be a light and quick set up.
> 
> Not sure I will accomplish this yet.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> That will be an ordeal in its self, I don't want it set up like a site trailer, I want it to be set up for trim, cabinets, as well as the final touches on jobs.
> 
> The other side of he coin is I want it to be able to break off the larger jobs and do some smaller work, I need that portion to be a light and quick set up.
> 
> Not sure I will accomplish this yet.....


What all incentives did you end up getting?

Right now I've got $2650 + $1000 ford upfitter cash back. Didn't know if there is anything else?

I thought you had mentioned previously that you had like $4100 in incentives? I saw online there is another $500 incentive for A/Z plan on the transit but I'm not sure I'd qualify. 

I know a previous dealer was quoting X plan which I think is pretty good pricing.


----------



## country_huck

With the first dealer I talked with I had the 2650+ 1000 military+ 500 ford financing I believe. 

However because they messed up and brought in the wrong van I lost the military money. 

The dealer I got van from was 3100 incentives but they just had a really good pice on van. I paid 41800 out the door with taxes included in that cost was a few hundred for overages on bulkhead. The MSRP on my van with option was 46k 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## country_huck

So how's the deduction proses going spencer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> So how's the deduction proses going spencer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I sent the credit app in by email yesterday morning. Haven't heard back from the salesman. I think the sales guy had a vacation day. I'd guess I'll hear something today. 

I want the OEM remote start installed. He said his tech didn't recommend it and that there were issues. I did my own research in the transit USA forum and see no reason they shouldn't be able to do it. Even when you order the remote start from the factory it isn't installed until the vehicle is at the dealer. 

I called him out on it and he said he was going to talk to his tech again and parts department. 

I'm feeling good about the decision. It's a lot of money but I think it's a logical next step for me. I would like to pay for it as quickly as possible. I'm not big on carrying debt or payments but sometimes ya gotta make a move.


----------



## aaron_a

Spencer, any reason for the transit over a box van? I feel like with the amount of kit you seem to have a box can would be ideal. Looking at my van, I don't see any place I could feasibly store all my crap and a paulk bench or two (I seem to remember you having one or two). I could see maybe setting them up as a fals floor and sliding then out when needed, but you would lose that precious head room.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## country_huck

Spencer said:


> I sent the credit app in by email yesterday morning. Haven't heard back from the salesman. I think the sales guy had a vacation day. I'd guess I'll hear something today.
> 
> I want the OEM remote start installed. He said his tech didn't recommend it and that there were issues. I did my own research in the transit USA forum and see no reason they shouldn't be able to do it. Even when you order the remote start from the factory it isn't installed until the vehicle is at the dealer.
> 
> I called him out on it and he said he was going to talk to his tech again and parts department.
> 
> I'm feeling good about the decision. It's a lot of money but I think it's a logical next step for me. I would like to pay for it as quickly as possible. I'm not big on carrying debt or payments but sometimes ya gotta make a move.




Worst case you just take it 3rd party yourself. There is probably a good chance that's what they do. I was amazed how much stuff a dealer does not do with these upfits 

Seemed like everything I asked about they had to call another company they use lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> Worst case you just take it 3rd party yourself. There is probably a good chance that's what they do. I was amazed how much stuff a dealer does not do with these upfits
> 
> Seemed like everything I asked about they had to call another company they use lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a money issue plain and simple. From what I'm understanding Ford only allots them X dollars towards labor for the install and bottom line is, if they aren't making any money on it they aren't going to want to do it.

He called me back this afternoon with his tech on speaker phone. The worked pretty hard at convincing me that I would be better off going with a guy that puts them in aftermarket that they use down the street. 

I don't really care what gets put in as long as it works.

The ball is rolling. He's going to work on the credit app tomorrow. The sortimo partition is on the way. :thumbup:


----------



## country_huck

Well here a little nugget about the towing capacity of the eco boost with 3.31 rear end. 

Came across the scales today with 8k lbs of trash in my dump trailer, trailer weighs about 4K so if I can still do math that 12k lbs. 

It pulled it very well, even up the hill to the top of the pile. I wouldn't want to pull it every day but for the occasional dump run it will be just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> Well here a little nugget about the towing capacity of the eco boost with 3.31 rear end.
> 
> Came across the scales today with 8k lbs of trash in my dump trailer, trailer weighs about 4K so if I can still do math that 12k lbs.
> 
> It pulled it very well, even up the hill to the top of the pile. I wouldn't want to pull it every day but for the occasional dump run it will be just fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How bad was she squatting? That's a pretty hefty load.


----------



## aaron_a

country_huck said:


> No you can open it. There is a small latch on the passenger side door.
> 
> I find it difficult to close the door from the inside of need be, but really how often do you need to do that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you gotta take a leak and dont wanna get caught in the clients bushes


----------



## country_huck

aaron_a said:


> When you gotta take a leak and dont wanna get caught in the clients bushes




Lol, I don't have that problem, I usually have free range over my customers homes, I would say a third of my clients don't even live there when I am renovating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

aaron_a said:


> When you gotta take a leak and dont wanna get caught in the clients bushes




A flooring guy once told me that you aren't a true tradesman until you learn to #2 in a bucket in the back of the van. Time is money.


----------



## aaron_a

country_huck said:


> Lol, I don't have that problem, I usually have free range over my customers homes, I would say a third of my clients don't even live there when I am renovating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every once in a while I have a quick little half day exterior repair that I don't need access for. Ive also done some work some idiot flippers who cant spring for a porta john.


----------



## J L

aaron_a said:


> Every once in a while I have a quick little half day exterior repair that I don't need access for. Ive also done some work some idiot flippers who cant spring for a porta john.


Those flippers deserve a drywall bucket with a little surprise inside left in a corner of the garage.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

My girls have been using a bucket since the day they stopped wearing diapers. My youngest thinks peeing in a bucket is awesome.


----------



## aaron_a

J L said:


> Those flippers deserve a drywall bucket with a little surprise inside left in a corner of the garage.




My sparky has done that more than once


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

If you're on a new construction job with a dumpster and you look inside and you see a contractor grade trash bad that appears to be empty with a knot tied in it ...stay away from that bag...it is not empty.


----------



## Mordekyle

^^^

Reminds me of my asbestos removal days.

Not wanting to decontaminate in the shower, find a RR, and then go back into a crawlspace or attic, we would go #2 in a yellow bag designed to hold asbestos.

The worst part was our version of the board stretcher quest:

"Hey guy, can you get me some more wire brushes (or duct tape or scotchbrite pads) from the yellow bag in the corner?"

- stifle giggles and wait for reaction 

-we were jerks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Any time I have someone work on my house j make sure to let them know where the bathroom is and that they are free to use it.

Don't want them thinking they have to take a dump in their truck when there is a perfectly working washroom


----------



## Spencer

Most of the builders i work for don't provide a portapot. I can understand why after some of the stupid stuff I've seen done in them. That and if one builder puts one on site in a development it will become the community pot. 

I train my body to go in the morning. If duty still calls...trash bag in a bucket.


----------



## Golden view

Porta john is a $200/month allowance item in my contract. Most clients offer their bathroom instead.


----------



## wazez

Johns are only $50 a month here. But still half the gc think they can't afford them.


----------



## Spencer

The difference is if the person running the job has employees involved. If a GC has employees working on their dime hourly the portapot pays for itself vs lost time running to a bathroom. If a builder is using all subs who are not hourly they can't care less. At least that's been my experience so far.


----------



## country_huck

I always get free range of the customers bathroom, I do try my best not to use for #2. 

More on point to the thread my partition was delivered today, I will spend half the day tomorrow and all day Saturday building my van out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## country_huck

That's a lot of real estate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## country_huck

Partition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

country_huck said:


> Partition
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is a person supposed to fit through that little door? Would not be anyone I know.


----------



## Golden view

wazez said:


> Johns are only $50 a month here. But still half the gc think they can't afford them.


With weekly cleanings they are $200/month here.


----------



## country_huck

It's defiantly smaller than I thought, it does open all the way to the floor. 

Took a measurement its 5' tall 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

For me the door is simply to slide long trim through. I'll probably build a center console that won't really allow walk through anyways.


----------



## aaron_a

what are you guys doing for ladder racks? Ive been thinking about one of these
http://www.toppermfg.com/products/van-racks/

with one of these ladders for access
https://www.primedesign.net/products/rear-door-access-ladder/

and maybe one or two of these to mount inside on the ceiling for step ladders
https://jet-rack.com/


----------



## J L

aaron_a said:


> what are you guys doing for ladder racks? Ive been thinking about one of these
> http://www.toppermfg.com/products/van-racks/
> 
> with one of these ladders for access
> https://www.primedesign.net/products/rear-door-access-ladder/
> 
> and maybe one or two of these to mount inside on the ceiling for step ladders
> https://jet-rack.com/


That all looks like a nice setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spencer

My partition is in. Dealer emailed me pics. Remote starter is going in beginning of next week.


----------



## BeachCarpenter

Was able to back right up to the front porch today.. Wish I could get this close everyday


----------



## aaron_a

BeachCarpenter said:


> Was able to back right up to the front porch today.. Wish I could get this close everyday




How does that ramp store?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeachCarpenter

Folds up and locks into place


----------



## aaron_a

Looks pretty slick. Most of my work is in the city and I barely have enough room to open the doors. Might be cool to have on the side door though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## country_huck

Well just installed mine, installed weather stripping all the way along so there was no rubbing. 

The door rattles like non other, a little weather stripping between the door and the jamb took care of 90% of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## country_huck

aaron_a said:


> what are you guys doing for ladder racks? Ive been thinking about one of these
> http://www.toppermfg.com/products/van-racks/
> 
> with one of these ladders for access
> https://www.primedesign.net/products/rear-door-access-ladder/
> 
> and maybe one or two of these to mount inside on the ceiling for step ladders
> https://jet-rack.com/




I think I am going to try to make my own. I would like to store a 6 and a 4' ladder on the ceiling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

I looked at making my own jetrack but gave up. It's only $85.

I store my 8' ladder up there as I don't use it much. Not a lot of headroom in my e350 but I'm all right with that. Good trade off to keep it off the floor yet available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

There are a couple guys here who has the jet rack and like it.

Good way to keep your ladders dry for interior work


----------



## aaron_a

Mordekyle said:


> I looked at making my own jetrack but gave up. It's only $85.
> 
> I store my 8' ladder up there as I don't use it much. Not a lot of headroom in my e350 but I'm all right with that. Good trade off to keep it off the floor yet available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, for 85 bucks, its not worth my time to try and rig something up.


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> Well just installed mine, installed weather stripping all the way along so there was no rubbing.
> 
> The door rattles like non other, a little weather stripping between the door and the jamb took care of 90% of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got any plans for how you'll fasten the shelving to the van itself? 

I guess that ford has strategically placed holes for some type of anchor already. Bad thing is the black panels cover all those holes up.

My dealer was saying that they're upfitter has specs to know exactly where those anchor points are and that metal shelving manufactures are actually building the shelving units to accommodate the hole spacing.


----------



## BeachCarpenter

Spencer said:


> Got any plans for how you'll fasten the shelving to the van itself?
> 
> I guess that ford has strategically placed holes for some type of anchor already. Bad thing is the black panels cover all those holes up.
> 
> My dealer was saying that they're upfitter has specs to know exactly where those anchor points are and that metal shelving manufactures are actually building the shelving units to accommodate the hole spacing.


I had to remove all the black covering to reference the holes. The little push pins are easy to undo and reinstall...drilled out the black covering to match the anchor points and then you can just anchor whatever you want right into them.. There are rows high, middle and low.
I think the anchors were standard 5/16 threads that I was able to get bolts for at Lowes

I attached strips of wood with the anchor points and I used some additional sheet metal type screws between anchors. Then I was able to build shelving units and they would stand vertical and attach to the rails I anchored to the van. It seems plenty sturdy so far. I'll see if I had any pics but it was pretty straight forward once the black plastic stuff is off.. I put the black back on before my shelving


----------



## country_huck

BeachCarpenter said:


> I had to remove all the black covering to reference the holes. The little push pins are easy to undo and reinstall...drilled out the black covering to match the anchor points and then you can just anchor whatever you want right into them.. There are rows high, middle and low.
> I think the anchors were standard 5/16 threads that I was able to get bolts for at Lowes
> 
> I attached strips of wood with the anchor points and I used some additional sheet metal type screws between anchors. Then I was able to build shelving units and they would stand vertical and attach to the rails I anchored to the van. It seems plenty sturdy so far. I'll see if I had any pics but it was pretty straight forward once the black plastic stuff is off.. I put the black back on before my shelving




That's exactly what I did! 

As I started building shelves today, I realized the was a 2.5" difference between the bottom and the top mounting rail. I was going to leave on the plastic but that would have forced me to cut all the uprights at a curve or an angle to fit or to shim out the bottom and loose another 5" of space. 

At this point I just notched them around the top rail so I could keep the shelves square and speed up the work flow. I don't know if I'm in love with that either 

What did some of you other guys do? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_a

I just built my shelves in the shop. But a 3/4" rail along the top to fasten them to the captive bolts. Had to notch the tops a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J L

Rivnuts are awesome for bolting to the metal.


----------



## Spencer

J L said:


> Rivnuts are awesome for bolting to the metal.


Do you use one of these with those? I've never used rivnuts before???









https://www.amazon.com/Astro-1442-Thread-Hand-Riveter/dp/B003TODXQW/ref=pd_bxgy_60_img_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=S92VR9JNQ4C87JDBE3TB


----------



## J L

Spencer said:


> Do you use one of these with those? I've never used rivnuts before???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Astro-1442-Thread-Hand-Riveter/dp/B003TODXQW/ref=pd_bxgy_60_img_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=S92VR9JNQ4C87JDBE3TB


That is the exact one I ordered. You thread the rivnut onto the thread at the top of the tool (the arms would be nearly completely open at this point). Insert the rivnut into the hole and then squeeze the handles to compress the rivet portion of it. Last you unscrew the threaded part from the rivnut (see the round handle in the middle) and you're ready to bolt to it.

I had never heard of one until I was reading on the promaster forum about some folks doing mods and they were using it for mounting stuff all over. I picked one up and really like it. It does take more time than using a self tapping screw but it's all I'm using now.


----------



## country_huck

They sent some rivnuts with my partition, I looked on line there is a cheater way to do it, with a nut and a couple wrenches but I had crappy luck with that. 

Luckily almost all of the mounting spots were already threaded from the factory, they few spots that were not just got a self tapping screw. 

They really are a neat little idea that could extend the options with up fitting a van


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## country_huck

Have you taken delivery of your van spencer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> Have you taken delivery of your van spencer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not yet. Dealer dropped it off at the up fitter for the remote start. It was possibly going to get installed today. I'm guessing I'll sign for her on Thursday.


----------



## aaron_a

http://shop.decked.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=VNFD13TRAN65


Man, this looks sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

I've wondered if I'd like it better to fill in the side door with shelving and make it accessible from the outside??? It would make a whole lot more side wall real estate to work with.


----------



## aaron_a

I did the side door shelf in my e250. Wasn't too crazy about it. That set up looks pretty slick though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Man that side door setup would work awesome for me


----------



## country_huck

I looked at that option as well, but decided I want to be able to use that door and be able to load things like a pallet of tile in that space 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J L

country_huck said:


> I looked at that option as well, but decided I want to be able to use that door and be able to load things like a pallet of tile in that space
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's a pretty slick setup as it's shown - for the drivers side sliding door. If you were to have a similar setup, you could still have a pallet of tile set from the passenger side sliding door. 

I've got a 20" cabinet in that spot in my van and I just had a pallet loaded through the passenger door a few weeks ago. I thought it was pretty cool :laughing:


----------



## BeachCarpenter

Dangit prob have to do that now. Looks like it would work well with my flow..i never use the side door to enter/exit. Always use the ramp so this makes major sense for me to gain all that shelf space plus the wall space inside.. Will need to add more led lighting with losing the natural light from the side door but I really think that will work well for me. 
Thanks for sharing the pic Spencer


----------



## J L

BeachCarpenter said:


> Dangit prob have to do that now. Looks like it would work well with my flow..i never use the side door to enter/exit. Always use the ramp so this makes major sense for me to gain all that shelf space plus the wall space inside.. Will need to add more led lighting with losing the natural light from the side door but I really think that will work well for me.
> Thanks for sharing the pic Spencer


I added 3 of these and it is crazy bright inside.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B010PD9NRM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Spencer

Pinterest board with van pics

https://www.pinterest.com/spencerlewiscar/van-shelving/


----------



## Spencer

I definitely want to have my most used and heavy items accessible from standing on the ground outside. Right now I don't think closing in the side door is gonna be for me.


----------



## country_huck

I am keeping my table saw and miter saw and stand in the front, idea being that I will be able to load in unload them from the side. In the event I need to load something big or bulky I can either move them to the center isle or if I know a head of time leave them if not needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

Spencer said:


> I definitely want to have my most used and heavy items accessible from standing on the ground outside. Right now I don't think closing in the side door is gonna be for me.


They do have dual side doors you know


----------



## aaron_a

rrk said:


> They do have dual side doors you know




If you buy one with dual side doors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

rrk said:


> They do have dual side doors you know




Yeah, I wouldn't be sure enough on it to order one with dual doors. Plus I'm not sure how resale would be. 

Seems like from what I read on the transit USA forum there were some pretty unhappy people who had ordered with that option and had to wait forever because the build date kept changing.


----------



## Spencer

Brought her home.


----------



## aaron_a

That's a big van 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mort

Those European-style vans always look like the tires are way undersized for how huge they are.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> Brought her home.


I knew you were young but...damn... you're shorter than the rear view mirror.


----------



## gbruzze1

It's a high roof


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

Inner10 said:


> I knew you were young but...damn... you're shorter than the rear view mirror.


That's our six year old. We're in the process of adopting. He keeps me hoppin.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> That's our six year old. We're in the process of adopting. He keeps me hoppin.


Good on ya for supporting adoption.  

Are you keeping the truck on the road?


----------



## Spencer

Inner10 said:


> Good on ya for supporting adoption.
> 
> Are you keeping the truck on the road?


Yeah, I'm hoping to get more years out of it. Not putting a ton of miles on it everyday will help. 

Next step is to get the transit completely paid for and then I'll probably start look at hiring help.


----------



## SectorSecurity

At least from the picture it doesn't look like you have to worry about having any of those long drawn out can I sit in it and put my dick beaters all over it conversations with the neighbors lol


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> At least from the picture it doesn't look like you have to worry about having any of those long drawn out can I sit in it and put my dick beaters all over it conversations with the neighbors lol


That's not a nice way to talk about his wife.


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> They sent some rivnuts with my partition, I looked on line there is a cheater way to do it, with a nut and a couple wrenches but I had crappy luck with that.
> 
> Luckily almost all of the mounting spots were already threaded from the factory, they few spots that were not just got a self tapping screw.
> 
> They really are a neat little idea that could extend the options with up fitting a van
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's the shelving comin? I was pulling the black plastic back on mine checking out whats there. Looks like the factory installed threaded inserts will work pretty good. 

I'm thinking of just bolting strips of ply across horizontally the the factory nut inserts and then I'll fasten my shelves to the ply.


----------



## Golden view

I've been wondering how long of material can you haul if you run it between the front seats. 16' on the 148" wheelbase or extended 148?


----------



## aaron_a

Golden view said:


> I've been wondering how long of material can you haul if you run it between the front seats. 16' on the 148" wheelbase or extended 148?




I can fit about 11' to my partition in my standard 148". If I rest it up on the partition I can get 12' stock. I imagine if mine had a door I could fit a few 16' pieces on the dash if need be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

Golden view said:


> I've been wondering how long of material can you haul if you run it between the front seats. 16' on the 148" wheelbase or extended 148?




I measured mine last night and it was about 12' 6" to the partition.


----------



## rrk

Golden view said:


> I've been wondering how long of material can you haul if you run it between the front seats. 16' on the 148" wheelbase or extended 148?


Only vans that can fit 16s on the floor up to engine housing are

sprinter 170" wb- 17 ft
sprinter 170" wb ext 18 1/2 ft

Transit 148 ext 16 1/2' approx

Promaster 159 ext 16' 4"


----------



## country_huck

This is as far as I made it yesterday, the rest of the build will be a back and forth as I decided what all I will carry in the van with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

rrk said:


> Only vans that can fit 16s on the floor up to engine housing are
> 
> sprinter 170" wb- 17 ft
> sprinter 170" wb ext 18 1/2 ft
> 
> Transit 148 ext 16 1/2' approx
> 
> Promaster 159 ext 16' 4"


I haven't been out to a dealer to measure the 148 non extended but I had wondered about making a slide-through-the-partition rack that could let me stock long trim up higher or anywhere it would work, but inside. It's VERY rare I haul long material myself, but I'm in the market for a transit, don't really want 7' rear overhang, but would like the option of cramming long trim inside somehow if possible.


----------



## AustinDB

country_huck said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you keeping the Sys's from sliding out?


----------



## AustinDB

Spencer said:


> That's our six year old. We're in the process of adopting.


I'm happy to hear this :thumbsup:


----------



## country_huck

72chevy4x4 said:


> How are you keeping the Sys's from sliding out?




Small screw just tall enough to catch the feet on the bottom. Seems to work well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J L

country_huck said:


> Small screw just tall enough to catch the feet on the bottom. Seems to work well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's too easy. It's supposed to be more difficult than that. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## country_huck

I thought about make small recessed areas for each foot, but decided that was way to much work for what it is lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J L

And for clarification, did you put the screws at the front or rear feet?


----------



## country_huck

There are a few restrictions, but if you are over a certain weight, bed length or gvr then yes you have that option 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

Metro M & L said:


> So what are the tax implications for vehicle purchases? Can you depreciate the whole on section 529 or whatever its called or do you have to amortize it?


What huck said. You could do the whole thing under section 179 right now if you wanted. The dropped the max to $25k in years past but its back up again. I think around $500k now.

You probably know this but in case someone else is reading and doesn't, you could get yourself in trouble if you have money borrowed on it and take the sum total off your taxable income. It would give you a bunch of money back this year but would kill you the following year or when you paid for it.


----------



## country_huck

Or if you sell after year one you must recapture your deprecation for all subsequent years according to the set deprecation guidelines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metro M & L

Spencer said:


> What huck said. You could do the whole thing under section 179 right now if you wanted. The dropped the max to $25k in years past but its back up again. I think around $500k now.
> 
> You probably know this but in case someone else is reading and doesn't, you could get yourself in trouble if you have money borrowed on it and take the sum total off your taxable income. It would give you a bunch of money back this year but would kill you the following year or when you paid for it.


So as long as you pay cash you can take the whole deduction?


----------



## country_huck

No you can take it all year one even if you have a note, however the following years even though you are still paying a note you will not receive any deprecation. However you can still write off all operating cost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

If you show enough profit to cover the expense and not show a loss because of the deduction you can write off the entire purchase as a 179 deduction. The interest paid on the note is still deductible over the life of the loan. There wouldn't be any depreciation of the asset.


----------



## Metro M & L

One thing I read is that you cant take standardized mileage deduction if you depreciate the vehicle because depreciation is part of the standardized mileage rate.

So on a 30k vehicle at .35 percent taxation you save about 10 k, but losing the mileage deduction on 20k miles per annum at .54 cents a mile makes it just about a wash. You could still keep tack of expenses like gas and oil etc but Ive found those come out to about 3500 for the year making the mileage deduction pretty significant. Especially if you own a working vehicle already.


----------



## Golden view

Metro M & L said:


> One thing I read is that you cant take standardized mileage deduction if you depreciate the vehicle because depreciation is part of the standardized mileage rate.
> 
> So on a 30k vehicle at .35 percent taxation you save about 10 k, but losing the mileage deduction on 20k miles per annum at .54 cents a mile makes it just about a wash. You could still keep tack of expenses like gas and oil etc but Ive found those come out to about 3500 for the year making the mileage deduction pretty significant. Especially if you own a working vehicle already.


 I believe that smarter people have figured out that over the life of a vehicle, actual expenses generally saves more money than mileage deduction. High mileage drivers lean towards the mileage rate and low ones lean towards actual expenses though.

When I figure it though, with gas, oil, insurance, tires, brakes, tires, more major services at 100 and 200k, a few thousand thrown in for something braking, if you drive 20k a year, mileage is better and saves you $5000 after 10 years. If you drive 10k like me, actual expenses is better and saves you $5000 in 10 years.

Either way less significant than I expected.


----------



## Spencer

Getting started on shelving.


----------



## country_huck

I was curious as to what kind of progress you were making 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> I was curious as to what kind of progress you were making
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Finally got the house that had me tied up done. 

I can't wait to have this thing ready to rock. It's gonna be so much better than what I've got now.


----------



## country_huck

I love mine, completely has changed my thinking on job site effectiveness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

Making some progress. Trying to work on it between all life's other stuff going on.


----------



## Golden view

Opinions: Would I be absolutely crazy to get a van with windows all around? Dealer has one they can't move for about $3000 less than any others. Some day it'll be a camper van, and for work I can always plywood over them.

Seems to be good incentives now, but I'd rather buy next year for section 179. I had a bad year and I'd rather get the tax break next year.


----------



## EricBrancard

Metro M & L said:


> One thing I read is that you cant take standardized mileage deduction if you depreciate the vehicle because depreciation is part of the standardized mileage rate.
> 
> So on a 30k vehicle at .35 percent taxation you save about 10 k, but losing the mileage deduction on 20k miles per annum at .54 cents a mile makes it just about a wash. You could still keep tack of expenses like gas and oil etc but Ive found those come out to about 3500 for the year making the mileage deduction pretty significant. Especially if you own a working vehicle already.


I would never take the mileage deduction on a 6000lb Gvw vehicle. You'll be leaving money on the table.


----------



## J L

Golden view said:


> Opinions: Would I be absolutely crazy to get a van with windows all around? Dealer has one they can't move for about $3000 less than any others. Some day it'll be a camper van, and for work I can always plywood over them.
> 
> Seems to be good incentives now, but I'd rather buy next year for section 179. I had a bad year and I'd rather get the tax break next year.


High roof or regular? 

I'm not sure I would dig windows all around for a work van or campervan. I would like a single window in the passenger slider door as it is a huge blind spot when pulling out into traffic from an angle.


----------



## Metro M & L

Golden view said:


> Opinions: Would I be absolutely crazy to get a van with windows all around? Dealer has one they can't move for about $3000 less than any others. Some day it'll be a camper van, and for work I can always plywood over them.
> 
> Seems to be good incentives now, but I'd rather buy next year for section 179. I had a bad year and I'd rather get the tax break next year.


I think you could negotiate a hell of a deal in january after the election and get 3k off the van you actually want. 

Youre going to be sitting in it for a decade, dont compromise.


----------



## aaron_a

Tint the windows or do a microperf logo and get security screens. 

If someone wants to get in, they'll get in. Windows or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_a

Spencer said:


> Making some progress. Trying to work on it between all life's other stuff going on.




Damnit spencer, you got me wanting to redo mine now. I like the miter saw and table saw storage you have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

Metro M & L said:


> I think you could negotiate a hell of a deal in january after the election and get 3k off the van you actually want.
> 
> Youre going to be sitting in it for a decade, dont compromise.


In january only 2017s will be available, between now and November they want to get rid of all 16s and a few remaining 15s


----------



## country_huck

So you got yours to a point your are working out of it yet spencer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> So you got yours to a point your are working out of it yet spencer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Moved everything in today. Still some minor things need done but for the most part she is ready to go. 

I really wondered how it was going to feel powerwise after all my stuff was in it. Took it for a spin this afternoon and I'm thrilled. Rides so smooth and the power is still there. I absolutely love this thing. 

Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Spencer

She definitely squats a little more with everything in the back now. I'll be real curious to see if I run into trouble on any driveways.


----------



## rrk

Spencer said:


> She definitely squats a little more with everything in the back now. I'll be real curious to see if I run into trouble on any driveways.


A dealership here where I was looking has not sold 1 extended, way too many hills and bumps. Is the trailer hitch in the bumper or below the bumper making it even lower ?

I have not even seen 1 on the road that I can remember.


----------



## J L

rrk said:


> A dealership here where I was looking has not sold 1 extended, way too many hills and bumps. Is the trailer hitch in the bumper or below the bumper making it even lower ?
> 
> I have not even seen 1 on the road that I can remember.


There's lots of them down here. But then again, it's flat land around here.


----------



## Spencer

rrk said:


> A dealership here where I was looking has not sold 1 extended, way too many hills and bumps. Is the trailer hitch in the bumper or below the bumper making it even lower ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not even seen 1 on the road that I can remember.





Mine doesn't have a hitch. The spare tire is the lowest point I think. It's slightly below the bumper. 

I'm headed for some driveways in a development tomorrow. I'm going to test it out and take some pics. I'll report back with findings.


----------



## Golden view

Metro M & L said:


> I think you could negotiate a hell of a deal in january after the election and get 3k off the van you actually want.
> 
> Youre going to be sitting in it for a decade, dont compromise.


I actually like the windows though, even though it limits cargo carrying capacity unless I put plywood behind them. My other crazy idea for work mode was put a photographic 3d relief print of my better projects behind the windows, like you're looking into a mini version of a kitchen or bath. I prefer the incognito look, no lettering on my van unless the day comes where I'm looking for work.


----------



## Shaneymack

Spencer said:


> Moved everything in today. Still some minor things need done but for the most part she is ready to go.
> 
> I really wondered how it was going to feel powerwise after all my stuff was in it. Took it for a spin this afternoon and I'm thrilled. Rides so smooth and the power is still there. I absolutely love this thing.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow.


Wow ! Great job. I like how you made a little cubby for the sys roll. I'm doing my trailer right now and totally forgot to make a spot for it. Happy i saw this ! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## country_huck

Man spencer that's a nice job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> Moved everything in today. Still some minor things need done but for the most part she is ready to go.
> 
> I really wondered how it was going to feel powerwise after all my stuff was in it. Took it for a spin this afternoon and I'm thrilled. Rides so smooth and the power is still there. I absolutely love this thing.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow.


You make me look like a lazy fvck.


----------



## Spencer

rrk said:


> A dealership here where I was looking has not sold 1 extended, way too many hills and bumps. Is the trailer hitch in the bumper or below the bumper making it even lower ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not even seen 1 on the road that I can remember.


----------



## EricBrancard

Wow, that thing is setup mint.


----------



## rrk

Spencer said:


>


Going up on an angle is a trick I use with my sprinter too. I wonder if it would hit if you were straight back. Keep some short pcs of 2x8 in the truck just in case you start scraping, toss them under the tires. 

Most of our roads here are very crowned which makes it much worse


----------



## Spencer

rrk said:


> Going up on an angle is a trick I use with my sprinter too. I wonder if it would hit if you were straight back. Keep some short pcs of 2x8 in the truck just in case you start scraping, toss them under the tires.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our roads here are very crowned which makes it much worse




Good idea with the 2x8's.


----------



## Metro M & L

Golden view said:


> I actually like the windows though, even though it limits cargo carrying capacity unless I put plywood behind them. My other crazy idea for work mode was put a photographic 3d relief print of my better projects behind the windows, like you're looking into a mini version of a kitchen or bath. I prefer the incognito look, no lettering on my van unless the day comes where I'm looking for work.


Dont let your dreams be dreams. JUST DO IT!


----------



## Spencer

I'm thinking I'm going to go a little more detail than usual on the lettering for the transit. Its scheduled to get lettered next thursday.


----------



## overanalyze

Spencer the setup looks amazing! How do you like the new style sortainers?


----------



## Spencer

overanalyze said:


> Spencer the setup looks amazing! How do you like the new style sortainers?


They are nice. They've got the design down so that the drawers won't jamb.

I use one for trim nails and screws. Bad thing is if you actually filled it up you wouldn't be able to lift it. Sys-roll helps with that.

No complaints.


----------



## Morning Wood

You better put some rollers on the back of that thing when you scrape.


----------



## Deckhead

Well thought out. Tight work Spencer. Whats the angle you have on some of those shelves? Solid idea I might hijack.:thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Deckhead said:


> Well thought out. Tight work Spencer. Whats the angle you have on some of those shelves? Solid idea I might hijack.:thumbsup:


I'd like to know as well. I have put a lip on every shelf in my trailer and it limits space sometimes. Or I bang it up to where I have to replace it.


----------



## Spencer

Morning Wood said:


> You better put some rollers on the back of that thing when you scrape.


I'm thinking of adding a leaf spring or two. That would help it some.


----------



## Spencer

CrpntrFrk said:


> I'd like to know as well. I have put a lip on every shelf in my trailer and it limits space sometimes. Or I bang it up to where I have to replace it.





Deckhead said:


> Well thought out. Tight work Spencer. Whats the angle you have on some of those shelves? Solid idea I might hijack.:thumbsup:


I used pegboard to drill hole 1" OC on the uprights. Makes it really easy when installing the shelves. I set the shelves on pegs and then pocket screw the underside. 

On most of the shelves that are tilted I did a 2" drop. On my nail guns I think I did a 3" drop.

I did have to add a piece of 3/4 on the edge of one of the tilted shelves. I took a hard turn trying to beat a light and my TS55 took a tumble.


----------



## SouthonBeach

Spencer said:


> I'm thinking of adding a leaf spring or two. That would help it some.




Why not add air bags to the rear with an onboard compressor. Then you can go up or down as needed. 
Air up to get into places or let it down to get under something or just making it easier to load and unload.


----------



## Spencer

SouthonBeach said:


> Why not add air bags to the rear with an onboard compressor. Then you can go up or down as needed.
> Air up to get into places or let it down to get under something or just making it easier to load and unload.




Might be worth looking into but I'm sure it would be more expensive and more crap that can easily break.


----------



## country_huck

I think I will be upgrading my rear end in the near future. They have a few suspension upgrade kits that o think would defiantly help out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> I think I will be upgrading my rear end in the near future. They have a few suspension upgrade kits that o think would defiantly help out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking about this today. Not sure I want to unless I have to...its that much higher of a step in and out all day everyday.


----------



## Morning Wood

Airbags aren't all that expensive. You in salt country spencer


----------



## Spencer

Morning Wood said:


> Airbags aren't all that expensive. You in salt country spencer


Not as bad as a place like Michigan, but Indiana is decently salty for a few months of the year.


----------



## rrk

country_huck said:


> I think I will be upgrading my rear end in the near future. They have a few suspension upgrade kits that o think would defiantly help out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why? It's brand new
Maybe because the 7000 lb overload?


----------



## country_huck

Morning Wood said:


> Airbags aren't all that expensive. You in salt country spencer




No salt here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

country_huck said:


> I think I will be upgrading my rear end in the near future. They have a few suspension upgrade kits that o think would defiantly help out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's what she said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

I think salt is the worst thing for bags. Just keep them clean and they will last quite awhile. I think you'll be more happy with bags than an add a leaf


----------



## country_huck

rrk said:


> Why? It's brand new
> 
> Maybe because the 7000 lb overload?




I mean it's ok they way it is, but when you add the weight of the tools then add my trailer I am probably pushing the suspension. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

country_huck said:


> I mean it's ok they way it is, but when you add the weight of the tools then add my trailer I am probably pushing the suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya think? Maybe you need a tractor trailer


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> I mean it's ok they way it is, but when you add the weight of the tools then add my trailer I am probably pushing the suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta say, after I put all the tools in mine there is no way I'd be pulling a trailer that weighed anything. RRK is right, with your trailer, you are way over the specs of what is safe.


----------



## country_huck

The van doesn't tow every day, maybe twice a month. The large dump load was a test and not a normal thing. I do own a big diesel pick up too. 

The van with some better springs can tow a lot more than its rated. The Eco boost is rated to pull 11k in the Ford F-150. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Morning Wood said:


> I think salt is the worst thing for bags. Just keep them clean and they will last quite awhile. I think you'll be more happy with bags than an add a leaf


+1 

Spray them down with fluid film every season...that will keep the salt from destroying them.. 

Bags are nice and they dont make the suspension ride any different when you are not loaded. Extra springs are tough on the back


----------



## country_huck

I was just looking at air bag suspension kits, they really are not that expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

country_huck said:


> The van doesn't tow every day, maybe twice a month. The large dump load was a test and not a normal thing. I do own a big diesel pick up too.
> 
> The van with some better springs can tow a lot more than its rated. The Eco boost is rated to pull 11k in the Ford F-150.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The towing capacity number are almost irrelevant because you max out the payload first.



country_huck said:


> I was just looking at air bag suspension kits, they really are not that expensive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In cold climates they have a nasty habit of freezing up.


----------



## Willy1959

BeachCarpenter said:


> When I bought mine Ford had bonus upfit money.. I used it towards this fancy ramp then just pit the balance of the ramp on the loan..best move I made. Really makes it easy in and out all day long and allows for tools on wheels.


i like your ramp, I get worn out on days I have to go in and out of the back a lot  I set mine up so that my most common tools are accessed from the ground at either door, but there are days..


----------



## Willy1959

I was one of the first in my city to get a transit, I ordered it and waited an eternity to get it. I have the biggest one they make with duals. I have not regretted the decisions I have made on the vehicle at all. I took my time with thought about the shelving and only have a couple easily fixed changes (who has time) to make. I love this truck, I have the ecoboost and its amazing, I have had zero issues.

When I was in the thought process I was considering the mid roof, but since it could not get in an 8 foot door, there was no real reason not to get the tall, No regrets.


----------



## Peter_C

Here is one of at three options for drop down ladder racks. Might be more of a pain on a high roof vs a mid roof but still easier than just straight racks.


----------



## Jay hole

Until this thread I had not noticed these vans, now it's all I see. I talked to a service master guy yesterday who has one, he says it gets around 30 mpg any truth to that?


----------



## rrk

Jay hole said:


> Until this thread I had not noticed these vans, now it's all I see. I talked to a service master guy yesterday who has one, he says it gets around 30 mpg any truth to that?


Not a bit
My sprinter gets close to 20
Friend has a diesel transit never higher than 23 empty
Subcontractor has diesel promaster he gets mid 20s hauling granite 1000-1500 loads 1 way

gas ones do not get near mpg that diesels do


----------



## Peter_C

Jay hole said:


> Until this thread I had not noticed these vans, now it's all I see. I talked to a service master guy yesterday who has one, he says it gets around 30 mpg any truth to that?


Maybe a Transit Connect could possibly get 30mpg, but that is more than they are rated for even. Also of note is the dash mileage calculators are always favorable and never produce the same results as hand calculating. 

Most are finding between 14-18mpg loaded down average mileage with the gasser. Diesel does not make sense today with ROI's. 
http://www.fordtransitusaforum.com/ford-transit-mileage-mpgs/


----------



## rrk

Peter_C said:


> Here is one of at three options for drop down ladder racks. Might be more of a pain on a high roof vs a mid roof but still easier than just straight racks.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDkx87s6FmA


That rack is over $2k for both sides operational, 1 side is $1500 I think


----------



## Peter_C

rrk said:


> That rack is over $2k for both sides operational, 1 side is $1500 I think


Can be had for a couple hundred less. Not cheap by any means, but there is an option... I bet you could pull a Weatherguard for around $1,600 for both sides. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2291-3-01-W...der-Rack-Ext-Mid-High-Roof-Vans-/400999126820

Also with a high roof extended you can put the ladder inside hanging off the roof as I have seen before.


----------



## rrk

Peter_C said:


> Can be had for a couple hundred less. Not cheap by any means, but there is an option... I bet you could pull a Weatherguard for around $1,600 for both sides.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2291-3-01-W...der-Rack-Ext-Mid-High-Roof-Vans-/400999126820
> 
> Also with a high roof extended you can put the ladder inside hanging off the roof as I have seen before.


Is it just me who has everything ever purchased from Weatherguard rust the very next day? I bought lots of boxes over the years and they all rusted seemingly the very next day, they must be made of Sprinter steel


----------



## VT Gutters

I looked hard at the Transit vans, the Promaster and the Nissan. Personally I liked driving the Nissan the best- until I get out and look at it. 

Finally chose the Freightliner Sprinter. Seats 5, has large window over each door and fits a full sheet of plywood behind the back seat. 

3.0 V6 Diesel with towing package.


----------



## Sergiy

*http://americanautoracks.com*


----------



## rrk

VT Gutters said:


> I looked hard at the Transit vans, the Promaster and the Nissan. Personally I liked driving the Nissan the best- until I get out and look at it.
> 
> Finally chose the Freightliner Sprinter. Seats 5, has large window over each door and fits a full sheet of plywood behind the back seat.
> 
> 3.0 V6 Diesel with towing package.


Sell it quick when warranty is up.
If it is new check back doors for rust specs, I have never seen a new white one without them


----------



## VT Gutters

Its a lease so...


----------



## rrk

VT Gutters said:


> Its a lease so...


Remember you are still responsible for repairs, always bring it to MB dealer for service and oil changes. Check the MB warranty or call Sprinter Assistance and find out exactly what is and is not covered under warranty. No rubber lines or hoses are covered, no turbo inlet or oil cooler lines are covered.

MB can check all codes ever thrown back to the day it was made, only the manufacturer not the dealer can check that far back.


----------



## Ohteah

Well Co. got me a 250 midroof, 148wb. 
Went back and forth with my boss, the high roof , extra long was looking like overkill. Set up the E350, last year with some thought and time and figured the Transit is 2ft longer and taller so should have plenty of space. 

Went to get lettered today, and then back to the dealer. Having some shelves and drawers put in, then I'll build out the rest. 

Brand new work truck and I don't get to drive it for a month .


----------



## overanalyze

Can you fit a 12' sheet of drywall if it rides between the front seats on that size? We can with out 2001 E350 extended. I like the size of the mid roof medium wb.


----------



## Golden view

overanalyze said:


> Can you fit a 12' sheet of drywall if it rides between the front seats on that size? We can with out 2001 E350 extended. I like the size of the mid roof medium wb.


Yes, but with the e brake you can't fit many sheets.

I can also haul a few pieces of 14' stock between the seats on my MWB.


----------



## Ohteah

Golden view said:


> Yes, but with the e brake you can't fit many sheets.
> 
> I can also haul a few pieces of 14' stock between the seats on my MWB.


So am I correct it's the 148" WB? I'd have to ask the office manager for the window sticker. 

When we talked about not getting the high roof, he said that the extended length wasn't available with the mid roof. I said I don't care so much about the height just get the longest you can.

I measured roughly 11' from the back door approx to the back of the seats. 
I haul a 10'6" brake with wheels on it and will have to see if it can get it in when the bulkhead is installed. Not sure where that lands or how many inches I'll lose. 
I'll be damned if I have to load that thing up top.


----------



## overanalyze

If we need more than a few we have our covered trailer or we order it from our suppliers who stocks it. I just want the ability if we need a couple. Looking at maybe upgrading later next year.


----------



## Golden view

overanalyze said:


> If we need more than a few we have our covered trailer or we order it from our suppliers who stocks it. I just want the ability if we need a couple. Looking at maybe upgrading later next year.


I'll measure tomorrow if I remember. If I had to guess I'd say you could fit a dozen 12' sheets in the 148" wheelbase non-extended.

I love my van. I'm split on wondering if I should have gone high roof. I slightly hunch in the back, and have banged my head a couple times on the rear door latches. But it's far far better than crawling in a low roof van or a truck with a topper.


----------



## heavy_d

Golden view said:


> I'll measure tomorrow if I remember. If I had to guess I'd say you could fit a dozen 12' sheets in the 148" wheelbase non-extended.
> 
> I love my van. I'm split on wondering if I should have gone high roof. I slightly hunch in the back, and have banged my head a couple times on the rear door latches. But it's far far better than crawling in a low roof van or a truck with a topper.


I'm 6'2 and will definitely get the high roof. I can't stand hunching!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Wife is pretty much on board. I gotta do last year's taxes and see how much I have left in the bank first though. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

http://bit.ly/2ifGuwK these last year models are catching my eye. Prices are in CAD. 350 high roofs.

And that's a promaster. Oops

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohteah

Got most of my shelves done. I'll tweak things once I start working out of it. Plenty of space in these things. 

No good spot for t square or the brake handle. 

Installed the roller on the back for ladders, the ladder for the rear door is on the way.


----------



## Ohteah

Went to the place to pick up the roller, they had all the mock ups, drawers ,shelving , etc. That sortimo set up was really sharp, everything fit clicked together . Not my style , but for a specialized guy, looked super efficient. 

My head was spinning when I had to pick out shelving. Endless options , so many damned parts.


----------



## D.C. Exteriors

Got my new Ford transit last week, started installing shelves now, still waiting for the drivers partition to come in. Couldn't wait though, already driving it to work. 
If I figure out how to add pictures from my phone I'll post a few.


----------



## heavy_d

I just got my transit. Same one as Spencer except 250 not 350 like his. I'm just starting to plan out my shelves. I do 90% deck building so it will be outfitted for that. 

You guys use 3/4" plywood for the strips on the wall and the cabinets? Do you finish your shelves with anything? A quick spray of poly? Or nothing so that the stuff doesn't slide around as much..


----------



## heavy_d

Here's the pic.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

heavy_d said:


> I just got my transit. Same one as Spencer except 250 not 350 like his. I'm just starting to plan out my shelves. I do 90% deck building so it will be outfitted for that.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys use 3/4" plywood for the strips on the wall and the cabinets? Do you finish your shelves with anything? A quick spray of poly? Or nothing so that the stuff doesn't slide around as much..




I went with prefinished ply from Menards for mine. $50/sheet but it's easy to clean/sweep/blow off. Also looks decent.


----------



## JFM constr

I used 1/2 when ever I could .I think weight is rather important . Try to design yours to keep as much weight off your tail as you can .you have alot of area behind the rear axel


----------



## overanalyze

We did the same as Spencer.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB

I used aluminum and 1/4" plywood with aluminum reinforcements every 18-24". The plywood was covered with automotive grade carpet (cheap thin pile) glued down which has done a great job of slowing the tools from sliding around.


----------



## JFM constr

72chevy4x4 said:


> I used aluminum and 1/4" plywood with aluminum reinforcements every 18-24". The plywood was covered with automotive grade carpet (cheap thin pile) glued down which has done a great job of slowing the tools from sliding around.


great ideas .i also put carpet on the floor and under low shevles for the same reason


----------



## AustinDB

I wouldn't recommend carpet on the floor. It would make loading mats more difficult. The sprinter has a plywood floor that has a texture to it and it's been very durable in the nearly 7 years of use I've put it through, not sure what the Transit has. 

occasionally I'll demo something like a deck which has nails/screws sticking out of it. it's easy to toss the debris in and sweep or blow out the debris. carpet may make that more difficult.


----------

